

When to move startup from shared space to own office - forgot_password
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/09/27/when-is-it-time-to-graduate-from-co-working-to-your-own-office/

======
padrack
Can't you just find your own section of a co-working space and kind of make it
the office?

This advice doesn't help most startups, who haven't raised big funding.

~~~
gggritso
In my experience, it worked the same way as sharing a room in University. Yes,
your side of the room certainly has a "you" quality to it, but even with
partitions and clever arrangements of closets and shelves, it's not the same.

When you have your own space, you're completely free to roam. You no longer
need consent/approval from anyone else and you're free to customize things as
much as you want. When you share a space with someone, you always partially
depend on them in some capacity. When you're only sharing with people in your
own company it's much easier to deal.

Also, in a co-working space, you could be sharing the conference call set-ups,
the conference rooms, you have to arrange splitting the electricity/water
bills, etc. All in all, it just results in more headaches.

~~~
viscanti
Private offices can solve the headache of a bad co-tenant, but have their own
headaches as well. The obvious one is that it's more expensive. A less obvious
one is that you loose the access to outside people. If you're working near
someone else, it's fairly trivial to go ask them what they think about
something. You're likely to talk to them anyway, so it's an easy way to get an
outside perspective by someone probably in the same industry. It's a natural
form of networking as well. There are certainly benefits to having a private
office, but it's not nearly as cut-and-dry as you're implying.

